# Online Trade Analyzer simulator & position-sizing product



## Temjin (24 June 2008)

Hey guys,

Just spreading out the message that Paul from PMKing Trading LLC has recently released his new online trade analyser simulator and position-sizing product. It looks quite decent but I'm not at the stage yet to use his online software in its fullest. It's basically an online Monte Carlo Simulator using trade results only. 

So check it out if you think it is helpful.

P.S: And no, I'm not an affiliate of his business. 

Cheers,



> Dear Temjin,
> 
> The first version of All Systems Go™ Professional, an online trade analyzer, simulator, and position-sizing product, was recently completed. You can access the product information page at:
> 
> ...


----------

